# I need help feeding my fry



## serrasalmus_collector (Mar 9, 2003)

My piranhas spawned about 5 days ago. I have over 1000 baby fry... I belive my gold spilo, has interbreed with my reds.. I am truely uncertain about the interbreeding, but the possibility really excites me. The yolk sacks are gone.. The small fish are in a 55 gallon tank by themselves... I have 2 large fish bowls hatching brime shrimp... I am told I have to feed the 6 times a day. I just need all the help and assistence to raise these fish up, with minimum canabalism.... I am new the the collecting, and have achieved my first spawn....I am uncertain how to raise these fry untill they can eat live worms???? If they are a mixed Breed I will post pics when they have distiguishable characteristics....

I have 16 medium reds, and 4 meduim golds in the tank... I never saw eggs.. but one of my golds became very protective of an area.. constantly swimming in circles, and not letting another fish withing 3 feet of the area.. My reds turned dark ... Both reds and gold had stripped each other of ther fins... Now they are schooling together again.....That gold was definately up to something...Another strange thing.. My leargest gold keeps going to the top of the water like there isn't enough oxygen.. I know that isn't the case.. That is where if Captured the fry.. Could he/she be looking for there babies??????? Any information about possible inter-breeding in the past will be greatly appreciated..

Help me keep these fry alive, and I will keep you posted of the growth.....


----------



## SnowCichlid (Jan 10, 2003)

despite what people may believe piranhas can be very good parents. I hope the fry excites you and turns out the best way you want it :smile:

as far as feeding goes i would use the shrimp you are hatching that is always good, soon enough you can start tossing in the good ol bloodworms :smile:


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Feed frys freeze dried brine shrimp from the bottle and pinch it as youdrop it in the tank.. Also if you dont mind showing us pix of your interbreeding frys..

BTW: CONGRATS!!!


----------



## serrasalmus_collector (Mar 9, 2003)

Hmmm... I haven't seen freeze dried in the bottle.. But I will look for it... I have seen frozen in cubes.. I got a bunch of them.. and I am trying to hatch my own.. I have been told if I don't remove the shell from the baby brime <newly hatched> it will bind up my fish, and kill them... Wow!!! This is harder than I thought , but I will do everything in my effort to minimize canibalism, and raise them up.. remember... I never saw the spawn.. I just think it may be a big possibility they inter-breed.. but if could have been either a red, or a gold pair off..... I am hoping for a mix.....


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

SC.. what about freeze dried bloodworms in a bottle. YOu can get those, crush it between 2 pieces of paper and serve. Another good alternative


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

i am feeding my fry wright now a mixture of brine shrimp (freshly made) also HIKARI first bites super fine flakes and have some WARDLEY small fry liquid food for all baby fish.

the shells float to the top and the brine become free swimming in the water so just scoop of the shells before you pore in the tank if you didn't start a thread in husbandry please start one, if you did i will see it right away, good luck and keep us posted

pics would be great


----------

